# 15 Over the Counter Medications to Stock Up On



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't forget Meds in the Preps


1. Ibuprofen (Motrin, Advil) Ibuprofen can be used to treat pain and inflammation, including headaches, earaches, sore throats, sinus pain, stiff neck, muscle strains, menstrual cramps, arthritis and back pain. It is useful for reducing fevers, but is not good for most stomach pains.

2. Acetaminophen (Tylenol) Acetaminophen is used for many of the same conditions as Ibuprofen, however it will not reduce inflammation. Combined with ibuprofen it will work similar to codeine to reduce more severe pain. This should only be done on the advice of a Doctor.

3 Aspirin, 325mg: In addition to Ibuprofen and acetaminophen you should stock Aspirin. Aspirin has been used since the late 19th century as a pain-reliever, fever reducer, and anti-inflammatory. However it also has the ability to thin blood. So it can be used to treat people who need anti-coagulants or have heart problems. 

4. Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) An inexpensive antihistamine, diphenhydramine is primarily used for drainage due to respiratory infections and nasal allergies, in both adults and children. It is also indicated for allergies, hives and itching, including itchy rashes such as poison ivy. This will make some people sleepy.

5. Loratadine (Claritin, Alavert) This is an antihistamine that is useful for treating allergies. It does not make people sleepy. Stock dissolving tablets for children and the elderly.

6. Loperamide (Imodium) A very effective over the counter medication for diarrhea. Stock it in both adult and children’s strengths.

7. Pseudoephedrine (Sudafed) Pseudoephedrine is effective at relieving congestion in both the upper and lower respiratory tract due to infections, allergies, chemical irritations, and mild asthma or bronchitis. Not recommended for children under 6.

8. Meclizine (Bonine, Dramamine) This antiemetic drug is available in both over the counter medications and by prescription. It relieves nausea, vomiting, motion sickness, and vertigo-like dizziness. I use the over the counter form for vertigo and it helps.

9. Ranitidine (Zantac) Omeprazole 20-40mg (Prilosec) Cimetidine 200-800mg (Tagamet) All of these over the counter medications are available for the treatment of heartburn, ulcers, and other acid-reducing conditions. Ranitidine is inexpensive and well tolerated,

10. Hydrocortisone cream– The 1% version of hydrocortisone is the strongest over the counter steroid cream available. It is safe for use in both adults and children in treating inflamed and/or itchy rashes such as eczema, poison ivy, diaper rash, and other minor genital irritations.

11. Triple Antibiotic Ointment (Neosporin, Bacitracin, Bactroban) Triple antibiotic ointment is normally applied at the site of injuries to prevent infections. It should be noted that triple antibiotic ointment won’t cure a deep infections.

12. Clotrimazole (Lotrimin), Miconazole (Monistat) These antifungal medications can be used to treat Athlete’s feet (tinea pedis), vaginal infections (monilia), ringworm , and jock itch (tinea cruris).

13. Mucinex (Also known as Glyceryl Guaiacolate or formerly Guaifenesin) This is a drug, which reduces the thickness of mucus secretions. In respiratory infections it helps your body to expel phlegm. It is available in liquid or tablet form.

14. Calamine lotion, for the treatment of poison ivy or oak. These conditions may become much more common after a disaster, due to spending more time outdoors.

15. Gatorade powder. While this would not normally be listed with over the counter medications, it can be effective for rehydration.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

excellent post. thanks

Betadine?
Toothpaste?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hydrogen Peroxide.
Pepto Bismal


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never been a fan of loratadine, yeah it's non drowsy but for me it's not effective at all.

Zyrtec at bedtime works way better, IMO. 1/2 to 1 Benadryl for short term relief is tolerable in a pinch. Works well as a sleep aid, too.

Ranitidine is well tolerated, but it's kind of a middle of the road acid reducer these days. It's good if you need something more effective than Tums but omeprazole is much longer lasting and better for more frequent acid reflux. 

Meclizine is a really good OTC, it's marketed for motion sickness but will treat any nausea. Many doctors still prescribe it, it works great.

Certain anti itch preparations also have pramoxine, which is a numbing agent. For me those tend to be longer acting than hydrocortisone alone.

Hibiclens is a pretty potent antibacterial agent as well, I'd consider that also.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

But they all expire...and if you never use them, you can't rotate them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good list for the short term. We have been finding out what grows around the farm that will work. Not the crazy hippe stuff but plants that work and are backed by good science. What I most surprising is how many there are and they do work. Not always easy to make the tea or brew needed but beats not having anything


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Do meds really "expire" or just lose potency?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Murphy said:


> Do meds really "expire" or just lose potency?


A week or two ago we had a discussion on FishMox and either RNPrepper or TiredNurse (sorry I cannot remember who exactly) mentioned that some actually become toxic past their expiration. It was a good enough thread that I printed it out at home. (Unfortunately that is 1000 miles away at the moment so I cannot give you better guidance to the original thread.)

The long and short is that it does pay to do a little research into each med you plan to stock.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Inor said:


> A week or two ago we had a discussion on FishMox and either RNPrepper or TiredNurse (sorry I cannot remember who exactly) mentioned that some actually become toxic past their expiration. It was a good enough thread that I printed it out at home. (Unfortunately that is 1000 miles away at the moment so I cannot give you better guidance to the original thread.)
> 
> The long and short is that it does pay to do a little research into each med you plan to stock.


I would like to see the list if you would be so kind


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Murphy said:


> I would like to see the list if you would be so kind


Sorry - Sometimes I forget this is the intertubes and we actually have search capability. Here is the thread. See RN Prepper's post on page 2.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/food-health-fitness-survival/12385-fish-antibiotics-question.html


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Also regarding Diphenhydramine. That is the ingredient we all know as Benedryl (mentioned above) but it is also the same ingredient in Dramamine and some OTC Non Habit Forming Sleep Aids.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Raw honey makes a very effective poultice for an infected cut.

It's what they used before penicillin.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Raw honey does a lot of things. Stops hiccups and soothes upset tummies.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

jnichols2 said:


> Raw honey makes a very effective poultice for an infected cut.
> 
> It's what they used before penicillin.





MrsInor said:


> Raw honey does a lot of things. Stops hiccups and soothes upset tummies.


It was the original Neosporin. And sometimes I'm not sure if it isn't better still even to this day.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> It was the original Neosporin. And sometimes I'm not sure if it isn't better still even to this day.


You don't want to swallow Neosporin.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> You don't want to swallow Neosporin.


It does taste like shit on toast, this much I can tell you.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> It does taste like shit on toast, this much I can tell you.


I wouldn't know, haven't tried either.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Great post! I have most of those stocked plus a few that was not mentioned...a great guideline to fit to "your" individual needs...JM2C


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

This list is great! I keep most of them on hand but there's a few I need to work on. For stomach acid issues I find Famotidine (pepcid) works best for me.

Doxy and other cycline's are the antibiotics that you want to toss after expiration. I've been told by a prepping doc that others are good for 5 years after expiration.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I would add a a good multi vitamin to the list. I already have most of the stuff on the list. I keep Maalox on hand instead of Pepto, though Pepto is probably better. All in all the point as I see it is to keep the common (the ones you use regularly) over the counter medicines stocked. Thanks for the reminder to check my over the counter stuff and see if it is up to snuff.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Watch out for acetaphetamine and ibuprofen,especially ibuprofen.DO not take too much!....the stuff is no good for your liver and kidneys.a little pain is better than an organ disease.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's the acetaminophen that is bad for the liver in large doses.

The mention of Mucinex can't be overstated.
The threat of respiratory infection and pneumonia, with no hospitals available, will be one of the leading killers during a SHTF event where sanitation takes a downturn.
Being able to break up and get rid of excess mucus will be vital.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've also heard that raw honey can help with pollen related allergies if taken regularly. I sweeten my coffee with it and rarely if ever suffer from allergies.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Raw honey does a lot of things. Stops hiccups and soothes upset tummies.


It also tastes really good on cornbread


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Great list.

Not a drug, but I would also recommend having plenty of rubbing alcohol on hand as well, it's dirt cheap, a great (if a little stingy) disinfectant and you can sterilize things like tweezers in it quickly, so if you have to probe a splinter/wound you are not adding more germs to the situation. 

One thing I would recommend in ever OTC medical prep is Prid, which is a drawing salve. Great for many uses, including those splinter fragments you just can't get out.

Another is Bag Balm. Not the fake crap they sell in the drug store, but actual bag balm from a farm & home or vet supply. Great stuff.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I've also heard that raw honey can help with pollen related allergies if taken regularly. I sweeten my coffee with it and rarely if ever suffer from allergies.


The key that that information is *Local* to your area. My wife has researched this and it is absolutely true. Very good point to bring up. Not to mention Honey has a indefinite shelf life.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Raw honey does a lot of things. Stops hiccups and soothes upset tummies.


vinegar will do the same


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've considered stockpiling these medicines too, but wonder about their shelf life. After all, we don't want to spend a bunch of money on medicine, only to find a pile of useless junk when we need it, do we? I did a quick look online, and didn't find anything that completely explained to my satisfaction how to store them.
I am thinking the main enemies of most stuff we store is light, air, moisture, and heat. I can't help but think that might also hold true for most medicines? Which brings me to vacuum sealing maybe also with an oxygen absorber then keeping them in a cool dark place. Does that make sense?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Stay away from storing "liquid" meds for to long

Also,

Though the main risks of using outdated medications lie elsewhere, a rare kidney ailment called renal tubular acidosis has been reported to result from taking the antibiotic *tetracycline* old enough to have become degraded into other chemicals.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Can't forget Meds in the Preps
> 
> 1. Ibuprofen (Motrin, Advil) Ibuprofen can be used to treat pain and inflammation, including headaches, earaches, sore throats, sinus pain, stiff neck, muscle strains, menstrual cramps, arthritis and back pain. It is useful for reducing fevers, but is not good for most stomach pains.
> 
> ...


One little change in the list would be to get famotidine instead of ranitidine. Just as effective and it has the plus of helping prevent heart attacks. Another thing I would note is that you should, this one time, stay away from generic equivalents. I take a number of meds daily and change happens "often". Generics can be great money savers BUT(!), they are not the same as the original. Yes, if you look at the active ingredient, it's the same. What is not the same are the INactive ingredients, the carriers, the buffers. And some people have different reactions to them. My wife takes Prilosec. She gets no benefit from Omeprazole nor from Nexium. No idea why, except that the inactive ingredients differ. So be careful and not sorry.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Murphy said:


> Stay away from storing "liquid" meds for to long
> 
> Also,
> 
> Though the main risks of using outdated medications lie elsewhere, a rare kidney ailment called renal tubular acidosis has been reported to result from taking the antibiotic *tetracycline* old enough to have become degraded into other chemicals.





Moonshinedave said:


> I've considered stockpiling these medicines too, but wonder about their shelf life. After all, we don't want to spend a bunch of money on medicine, only to find a pile of useless junk when we need it, do we? I did a quick look online, and didn't find anything that completely explained to my satisfaction how to store them.
> I am thinking the main enemies of most stuff we store is light, air, moisture, and heat. I can't help but think that might also hold true for most medicines? Which brings me to vacuum sealing maybe also with an oxygen absorber then keeping them in a cool dark place. Does that make sense?


Not just ''cool dry place", but a cool place that doesn't vary in temp much. Every little bit helps.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Willow bark has been known and used for centuries for it's pain relieving properties.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Baby powder. Gotta have baby powder.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So what is it that causes meds to expire? Is it exposure to oxygen? Light? Changes in chemical composition? Is it different for each med? If one knows the mechanism of deterioration, it should be possible to stop or at least vastly prolong the useful life.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

It's different for every med


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Inor said:


> A week or two ago we had a discussion on FishMox and either RNPrepper or TiredNurse (sorry I cannot remember who exactly) mentioned that some actually become toxic past their expiration. It was a good enough thread that I printed it out at home. (Unfortunately that is 1000 miles away at the moment so I cannot give you better guidance to the original thread.)
> 
> The long and short is that it does pay to do a little research into each med you plan to stock.


*************Tetracycline becomes toxic* after "expiration". Do not use it past its date.

From: http://mentalfloss.com/article/19744/expired-drugs-6-things-know
There are many varying opinions on the subject. Some "experts"� insist that most medications, especially if kept in the fridge, will last a good 10 years beyond their expiration date. Then you have the Pittsburgh Poison Control Center of The Children's Hospital of Pittsburgh warning: "Medications that have passed their expiration can pose a significant risk to children."�

So who to believe?

Well, here are some interesting thoughts/facts I tracked down on the subject:

1. The expiration date printed on the bottle has only been a law in the United States since 1979.
2. A drug maker is required by law only to prove a drug is still good on whatever expiration date the company chooses to set. The expiration date doesn't mean the drug will stop working or become potentially harmful after it expires.
3. Liquid drugs are less stable than tablet/powder/capsule medications.
4. An interesting study was completed by the US military some 20 years ago, according to a piece in the Wall Street Journal by Laurie P. Cohen. It seems the military was sitting on a $1 billion stockpile of drugs and facing the daunting process of destroying and replacing its supply every 2 to 3 years, so it began a testing program to see if it could extend the life of its inventory. The testing, conducted by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA), ultimately covered more than 100 drugs, prescription and over-the-counter. The results showed that about 90% of them were safe and effective as far as 15 years past their original expiration date. (quoted from the Cohen piece)
5. Tetracycline type antibiotics and some seizure medications can cause toxicity if taken after they expire.
6. I wound up taking the expired Advil and it worked perfectly fine. My muscle pain went away and I lived to write about it. Placebo effect? I doubt it. Still, I wouldn't recommend taking expired drugs without consulting your doctor. Advil is Advil, antibiotics and serious meds are another thing altogether.

This site says the opposite: http://www.home-wizard.com/how-to-guide/other-home-safety-savings/medicines-expired/articles-videos/proper-care-of-expired-medicines.aspx

I feel a lot has to do with storage techniques and whether the medication has remained sealed. A lot of meds now come with an oxygen absorber in the pharmacy manufacture's bottle. Liquids do not store as well as pills. Some of the pills in the OLD Civil Defense fallout shelter drums of supplies from the US Government, had "expiration dates" of 10 years. I was in charge of pulling and replacing the supplies as necessary in the town I lived in back in the early 1970s.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Prepadoodle said:


> So what is it that causes meds to expire? Is it exposure to oxygen? Light? Changes in chemical composition? Is it different for each med? If one knows the mechanism of deterioration, it should be possible to stop or at least vastly prolong the useful life.


I can remember back in some of the classes I took in pharmacology that different factors cause it to expire. Potency strength, temperature, light etc.

Thus why a lot of your employers that are forcing paying insurance holders of the company to go with mail order meds. Only to find out your medication that is supposed to be stored at 60-80 degrees F is left out in 100 degree weather on the mailbox by UPS or USPS. Or better yet, left in their brown vans or in their 120 F warehouse overnight.


----------

